

Huge Secret Tunnels Found Beneath the Ice of Antarctica - NovemberWest
http://m.neatorama.com/2013/10/11/Huge-Secret-Tunnels-Found-Beneath-the-Ice-of-Antarctica/#!lp3ZF

======
anigbrowl
[http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)
'Please submit the original source. If a blog post reports on something they
found on another site, submit the latter.'

Also, there is nothing 'secret' about these - they appear to be an entirely
natural phenomenon.

~~~
NovemberWest
Ah, the warmth of hn. Submit multiple articles. Get some upvotes but no
comments. Then get the only reply you will get for the day advising you that
you are a fuckup.

I believe the original is linked in my comment below. I did not post it as the
headline because of the paywall and because I liked the illustration with the
Eiffel Tower giving some idea of scale, which the original appears to lack.

But, hey, have an upvote for bothering to comment.

------
NovemberWest
More scientific but there is a paywall:
[http://www.nature.com/ngeo/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/ngeo19...](http://www.nature.com/ngeo/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/ngeo1977.html)

------
teilo
[http://www.popsci.com/article/science/big-pic-820-foot-
high-...](http://www.popsci.com/article/science/big-pic-820-foot-high-tunnels-
discovered-under-antarctic-ice)

